# Can't install KB2908279



## Masterchiefxx17

I am having major mouse issues in the popular PC game, Warcraft III.

When doing some research on how to fix the issue, I see that Microsoft has provided a patch that is not available via Windows Update:

Download Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB2908279) from Official Microsoft Download Center

When I download the 64bit installer I get an error stating that the update is not applicable to my PC.

I have even tried the 32bit installer with the same results.

Any idea on why this may be happening?

Thanks,
Chief


----------



## satrow

Corruption, bad detection routine, could be many things at fault.

Looking at the "How to extend this update to other games" on the KB page, it feels like you may be able to work out a hack for it? Mouse pointer stutters or freezes when you play certain games in Windows 8.1 and Windows Server 2012 R2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Yeah, I have already performed the registry fix but the issue still remains.


----------



## spunk.funk

Try this link Download Update for Windows 8.1 (KB2908279) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

That seems to have failed as well Spunk :sad:


----------



## satrow

Well, if the initial phase of the install is to check for the presence or otherwise of certain Registry settings - and they've already been patched - you'd need to revert those changes, reboot and attempt to run the patch again to ascertain (hopefully) where the problem lies.

Frequently, WU patches are simply reg patches - and are usually listed under Workarounds from the earlier references to the problem that the patch fixes.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Well the registry fix shouldn't stop the Windows update. I removed the fix and the same issue happens.

Any other ideas?


----------



## satrow

Do you have this installed: Windows RT 8.1, Windows 8.1, and Windows Server 2012 R2 update rollup: December 2013 ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Just wondering but does the update include all of those packages it says it fixes?


----------



## satrow

KB2903939? That's my reading of it, should have been applied automatically if your Windows Updates are set that way.

Time to check those Registry details again?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I have KB2903939 installed on the PC, it was installed via Windows update.

However the issue with the mouse input still remains.

I thought it might be worth a shot if I try playing the game in windowed mode instead of full screen thinking that Windows 8.1 would recognize the game as a program rather than a game. But that didn't work.

It has help but not perfect. The game still needs at least two clicks before the input is accepted.

As for the registry I have applied the following to the game:

$ DWM8And16BitMitigation *NoDTToDITMouseBatch*

The part in bold is what I have added to the key.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Alright, I have done a little more research.

When testing the game it seems to be that the mouse actually functions just fine.

It is when I click A on my keyboard to "Attack" is when I have to click three times for unit the take the input.

Any ideas?


----------

